# 325 wsm



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Have any of you guys shot or own one of these and why are the only rifles the have this caliber the browning and winchester. y doesnt savge and remington have a rifle in this caliber. and wat do u guys think of the caliber


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have not. 
The gun industry has come out with soooooo many "new and improved" calibers in the last few years; another one just produces a yawn... While it is probably a wonderful caliber (like all the other new ones are), it does not fill a void that was in the caliber line up.

You are splitting hairs with ALL of these calibers...

Tell you what; I will give you 10 to one odds, that you will not be able to find shells for all of them in ten years...


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I think the 300 wsm will stick around and hopefully the 270 wsm will too, but I think that all of the wssm cartridges are going to pass on, remingtons saum line is just about dead already, the 7mm wsm is iffy, and with only one company chambering the 325 I don't think it'll make it.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I think its a shame that these cartridges are not making it! I do not reload ammo right now but maybe if the WSM and the WSSM cartridges were more reloader freindly?

The 30 TC seems like a great new cartridge, based on the .308 win it equils 30-06 performance with 150 grn bullets around 2900 fps in a shorter cartridge than the .308 winchester. Just think .243 TC the 25 TC and 28 or 7mm TC to follow???


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't understand why they even invented the 308 TC. It sounds like they just reinvented the grand old 300 savage but increased the operating pressure. To my thinking a 300 savage +P would acomplish the same goal. I'm not usually one to bash a new (or any) cartridge but I think this one was kind of silly.


----------

